# how to feed mandrin with copepods



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Dear All, 

can you guide me how to feed Mandarin fish with copepods and how can i grow copepods in my tank so i don't need to buy them every time?
also where can i buy copepods?

thank you in advance


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Talk to Dave / Goobafish:
http://copepods.ca/


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Member goobafish sells copepods, here is his webpage.

http://copepods.ca/

He is online here quite often and he will be better at answering your questions about copepods.

Good luck


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

At your service. You can message me here or through my website www.copepods.ca.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

twobytwo said:


> Talk to Dave / Goobafish:
> http://copepods.ca/





Cichlidrookie said:


> Member goobafish sells copepods, here is his webpage.
> 
> http://copepods.ca/
> 
> ...


Agree ++ Canada's most trusted source


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you All!


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Aran said:


> Thank you All!


david is great, you won't be disappointed !


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Bought pods from dave over 6 months ago and my mandarin is fat and the fuge is still full of pods.


----------

